# TT + Nazr for Antoine Walker? How about Jamison?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Think Dallas would do that trade? I doubt it. Antoine has an expiring contract next year, surely they can get more than 2 backups for him, although Nazr would probably start for them so there's a chance.

How about TT + Nazr for Jamison? They'd probably do that in a heartbeat because Jamison's contract is god-awful.

TT fits perfectly in the long range gunning no-defense style of Dallas. He could probably average 16 ppg there. And even if he gives up boards and points to the opposition, the rest of his team does too. It's a perfect match for him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Interesting. They didn't want our Van Horn+extras proposal, and after just one decent outing you already think the TT+Nazr end of the equation has better trade value. You're silly.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

BTW, I see no reason why TT can't average 16ppg for us too, along with 5 rpg and 2apg. And Nazr can be 11 and 9 guy at the C and PF positions. Which makes a sign and trade for KT more viable than ever (probably for less of a scorer and more of a defender than Walker or Jamison). And unlike VH, KT had a lot of interested parties.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Think Dallas would do that trade? I doubt it. Antoine has an expiring contract next year, surely they can get more than 2 backups for him, although Nazr would probably start for them so there's a chance.
> 
> How about TT + Nazr for Jamison? They'd probably do that in a heartbeat because Jamison's contract is god-awful.
> ...



I'm down for either. Walker is playing amazing ball down in Dallas and getting no credit. Jamison is jamison


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: TT + Nazr for Antoine Walker? How about Jamison?*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down for either. Walker is playing amazing ball down in Dallas and getting no credit. Jamison is jamison


Yea maybe if Walker came to the Knicks he'd get some recognition and be recognized for how good of a player he is, and not how many shots he takes away from dirk,nash,and finley.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Walker? The same guy that said the reason he takes so many 3's is that there isn't a 4 pt shot? The same guy that takes soooo many horrible shots? There is a reason that people are not falling over themselves to acqire him...wonder what it is?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Interesting. They didn't want our Van Horn+extras proposal, and after just one decent outing you already think the TT+Nazr end of the equation has better trade value. You're silly.


TT runs better than VH. That's the reason Isiah got him. Well, that means TT fits into Dallas' system better than VH.

And when was there ever a Van Horn Dallas trade proposal? I certainly don't remember one.

Dallas would not do this deal for Antoine Walker. I do think they'd do it for Jamison though, if only to get rid of his contract.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Then again, maybe Dallas likes Jamison's inside game and rebounding ability more than Tim Thomas' overall lack of ability in those areas.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I've got it. Maybe if we throw in Penny Hardaway, we can get them to send Jamison AND Walker.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I've got it. Maybe if we throw in Penny Hardaway, we can get them to send Jamison AND Walker.


Why would Dallas want to do that? They wouldnt do that deal. 

Also, why do you want Walker when Rasheed is supposedly on the way?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rasheed ain't coming. He's going to rescusitate his career in Detroit and either they will re-sign and keep him, or they'll do a sign and trade of him (I doubt we have anything at his price that they want), or he'll walk and go to a higher bidder than us. I just can't see us being any better than a fourth option in the scheme of things.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Walker? The same guy that said the reason he takes so many 3's is that there isn't a 4 pt shot? The same guy that takes soooo many horrible shots? There is a reason that people are not falling over themselves to acqire him...wonder what it is?



The same guy who is one of the best passing big men in the league? The same guy averaging 5 assists and almot 9 rebounds a game?

Yes, that Antoine Walker. The one who it seems can be convinced to be a cog in a system rather than a star. The one who makes a true star that much better.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Rasheed ain't coming. He's going to rescusitate his career in Detroit and either they will re-sign and keep him, or they'll do a sign and trade of him (I doubt we have anything at his price that they want), or he'll walk and go to a higher bidder than us. I just can't see us being any better than a fourth option in the scheme of things.



I hope you're right. Even though we lost some chemistry, this team doesn't have any real idiots to worry about. The atomsphere seems upbeat and focused. Rasheed would change all that. Then again maybe he could lose some money at a dice game with oakley, and the oakley could beat some sense into him.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Interesting, so you'd like to take Fatoine Walker over TT and Nazr? What's next, bring in Shawn Bradley and Manute Bol as the deadly center combination?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> Interesting, so you'd like to take Fatoine Walker over TT and Nazr? What's next, bring in Shawn Bradley and Manute Bol as the deadly center combination?


Try to make sense when you post if you want me to respond. Toine is a better oveall player than anyone you even mentioned, Bradley would average 3 blocks a game in the east easy.


You're analogies are border line idiotic, try explaining them or keeping them to yourself.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Try to make sense when you post if you want me to respond. Toine is a better oveall player than anyone you even mentioned, Bradley would average 3 blocks a game in the east easy.
> ...


I was talking to Rashidi. But you seem to agree with him. Toine may be better overall thatn those players but he is a lazy chucking machine and doesn't suit our team. Nazr>Bradley in many ways. And Shawn was in the East and stunk. Bad move.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Toine may be better overall thatn those players but he is a lazy chucking machine and doesn't suit our team. Nazr>Bradley in many ways. And Shawn was in the East and stunk.


Yep, a lazy point forward that grabs 10 rebounds. So what if he jacks threes? That's the extent of TT's offensive game anyway. "Lazy" is a term thats been used to describe TT too.

And last time Bradley was in the east, he averaged 11 points, 8 boards, and something like 3 to 4 blocks in 30 minutes. What a scrub. That was when you were around 5 years old, when Ewing, Shaq, Webber, and other monsters still played in the east. Now 6'10 PFs like Nazr qualify as top 5 centers in the east.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I quit being a Mavs fan if we did that.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, a lazy point forward that grabs 10 rebounds. So what if he jacks threes? That's the extent of TT's offensive game anyway. "Lazy" is a term thats been used to describe TT too.
> ...


You sit here and name ages like you are some kind of wizard of oz because you are older(if you are anyway). Age has nothing to do with your knowledgde of the game. And if the great Shawn Bradley was that good, I doubt he would have been shipped out of NJ. He never averaged close to what you said. Other monsters? Those basically were the guys in the East. And if we can come here and defend Shawn Bradley, we might as well inquire on why he doesn't even play much on Dallas, who lacks a big man. Rather Scott Williams starts ahead of him and Bradley has been there a long time and knows the system but still doesn't play as much. Yes while were at calling Shawn Bradley a defensive force, lets praise other players like Manute Bol, Dwayne Schintzius and Charles Shackelford.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> And if the great Shawn Bradley was that good, I doubt he would have been shipped out of NJ. He never averaged close to what you said.


Incorrect, he averaged that BOTH years in Jersey. 95-96, and 96-97. Look it up little man.

Btw, Bradley was traded with 3 scrubs (Ed O'Bannon, Khalid Reeves, Robert Pack) for

Sam Cassell (12.3 ppg, scored 19.7 for NJ and was eventually traded for Marbury)
Jim Jackson (15.5 ppg, scored 25.7 two years before)
Chris Gatling (all-star that year with 19 ppg)
George McCloud (13.7 ppg, scored 18.9 the previous year)
Eric Montross (averaged 5 points and 9 boards for Nets)

The Nets traded Jim Jackson, Eric Montross, and Tim Thomas for *Keith Van Horn, Lucious Harris*, Michael Cage, and Don MacLean.

The Nets traded Cassell and Gatling for Marbury.

The Nets traded Marbury for *Jason Kidd*.

Yeah, Bradley was really worthless. Next time read up on things before you open your uneducated mouth. I thought you were only going to talk to me if it was to "prove me wrong".


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> TT + Nazr for Antoine Walker? How about Jamison?


Wasnt the proposed trade the above???Where did Bradley come in???

TT and NAZ for Walker?????

I know you hate Isiah....But do you not see the logic in what he does???

Why would Isiah trade his starting center and small foward for Antoine Shimmy Walker????

Are you guys joking????



> TT runs better than VH. That's the reason Isiah got him.


So you think IT traded Van Horn because he is faster than KVH...I see you put alot of thought into that...Cmon man,stop the emotional stuff...


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Incorrect, he averaged that BOTH years in Jersey. 95-96, and 96-97. Look it up little man.
> ...


I did prove you wrong because you took a small snipet of my post and made a huge subject. Go clarify the rest genius.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

SEAN BRADLEY?????has anyone looked at his decline the last 5 years????

Its horrendous.....

Of course he commanded value way back when..that was before it was apparent that he has no game.....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> that was before it was apparent that he has no game.....


Yeah, who has use for a guy that was averaging 11/8 and leading the league and blocks?



> SEAN BRADLEY?????has anyone looked at his decline the last 5 years????


Yeah. It's called injuries.



> And if we can come here and defend Shawn Bradley, we might as well inquire on why he doesn't even play much on Dallas, who lacks a big man.


Huh? They put Dirk Nowitzki at center for a good portion of the game. How else do you think they use Jamison and Walker? In their last game against the Spurs, Bradley and Williams combined for only 17 minutes.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Rasheed ain't coming. He's going to rescusitate his career in Detroit and either they will re-sign and keep him, or they'll do a sign and trade of him (I doubt we have anything at his price that they want), or he'll walk and go to a higher bidder than us. I just can't see us being any better than a fourth option in the scheme of things.


If Rasheed resign with the Pistons.... man, it must be suck being Darko.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

bradley has been injured the last 5 years???serious questions


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Huh? They put Dirk Nowitzki at center for a good portion of the game. How else do you think they use Jamison and Walker? In their last game against the Spurs, Bradley and Williams combined for only 17 minutes.


Dirk hasn't been playing center the last 5 years.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Dirk hasn't been playing center the last 5 years.


Right, and that's why Bradley played more than 12 mpg the last 5 years.

99-00: 77 games, 24.7 mpg
00-01: 82 games, 24.4 mpg
01-02: 53 games, 14.4 mpg
02-03: 81 games, 21.1 mpg
03-04: 47 games, 12.0 mpg

Bradley was injured in 01-02. Notice how he bounced back in 02-03? 01-02 was easily the least productive year of his career, and the only season of his career he could be considered "unproductive". His efficiency ratings the last few years?

99-00: 13.86
00-01: 13.84
01-02: 7.32
02-03: 12.75
03-04: 6.00

Not bad for a guy that only plays half a game. I also fail to see this "mega decline". Consider that Mutombo is putting up an 11.13 EFF in 23.2 mpg this year. Bradley puts up better than that when given the minutes. How many minutes would Mutombo get on Dallas? Definitely not 23. He'd get as many minutes as Bradley would.

And considering people were *****ing and moaning when Chaney took Mutombo out of Knick games, I would have to think the same thing would happen if Bradley were taken out of Knick games.



> If Rasheed resign with the Pistons.... man, it must be suck being Darko.


The Pistons actually told Darko (before they even got Sheed) that if he wasn't in the rotation next year, they would try to trade him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The Pistons actually told Darko (before they even got Sheed) that if he wasn't in the rotation next year, they would try to trade him.


are you making that up?????????


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually, it was reported in a Detroit paper about a month ago. Read it on insidehoops.com

It was about a month ago when Darko had a meedting with Larry Brown asking for more playing time, if you remember. Which I doubt.

Darko is very adamant about HAVING to play next season. No ifs ands or buts. I'll look for the article, but it's safe to say that he already has made it know to Dumars that he either plays next season or he wants out.

http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pcorn6_20040206.htm



> Informed of Brown's outlook, Milicic barely reacted. He said he would continue to work hard, but that his patience wouldn't last forever.


It shouldn't take a genius to figure out what he's implying. So yes, even you too can hopefully understand.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It was about a month ago when Darko had a meedting with Larry Brown asking for more playing time, if you remember. Which I doubt.


yeah,i remember private meetings between larry Brown and darko...

For one,Joe Dumars did not invite me

and two

I am a knick fan,not a piston fan

BTW,what are you doing in the Knick forum???????????

you dont like the marbury trade,dont like the Naz ,TT trade,Dont like wilkens,dont like IT...

Are you lost???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh silly me, I forgot that the New York Knicks were immune from criticism, especially in good times. I'd better call Patrick Ewing.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you are fre to critisice...i just dont understand why you love em when we sukkkk and then you hate em when we are playing well....

actually i do know why......but its kind of silly


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ok,rashidi, as much fun as this is,i am getting a bit tired......

sleep well,and give your Eisly doll a big hug for me


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Holy crap, I hate to read into stuff. But Gimme Darko, Take whatever you want.


----------

